# please help me tune my car audio



## biggz (Jun 25, 2011)

PLEASE HELP ME FIGURE OUT HOW TO TUNE MY AUDIO ...HERE IS WHAT I HAVE SO U KNOW WHAT IM WORKING WITH...THANKS!!

HEAD UNIT : JVC KD-S37 IT HAS A 3 BAND EQ ..LOW/MID/HIGH
THESE R THE SETTINGS..
FREQUENCY------LEVEL----- Q
BASS 60HZ -6 TO +6 1.0
80HZ 1.25
100HZ 1.5
200HZ 2.0

MID 0.5KHZ -6 TO +6 0.75
1.0KHZ 1.0
1.5KHZ 1.25
2.5KHZ ____

TREBLE 10.0KHZ -6 TO +6 FIXED
12.5KHZ
15.0KHZ
17.5KHZ

KICKER DX400.4 AMPLIFIER 
PERFORMANCE
ELEC. CROSSOVER 12DB/OCTAVE VARIABLE
60HZ-200HZ SELECTABLE
HI -LO- OFF
FREQ. RESPONSE + 1DB 20HZ-20KHZ

INPUT SENSITVITY LOW LEVEL 125MV-5V HIGH LEVEL 250MV-10V



DB DRIVE PROAUDIO P5 6F 6.5'' (RUNNING 4 SPEAKERS)

SPEAKER SPEC..
8OHM
RMS 125W
MAX 250W
VOICE COIL 1.5''
FS 108.741HZ
RE 5.5OHM
LE 3336.444UH
QMS 12.266
QES 0.592
QTS 0.564
VAS(L) 6.576
SPL(1W/1M) 103.4DB


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think this falls more under basic system set up, not tuning.
You need to worry about setting gains and basic starting crossover points, that's not tuning... That's where you start.

Look at these:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...members/81192-sound-quality-fundamentals.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...embers/1721-reference-info-system-tuning.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-our-members/7160-basic-guide-crossovers.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rs/33740-simple-way-tune-courtesy-cmusic.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...orial-gain-setting-amplifier-power-usage.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-how-eq-better-sound-staging-without-rta.html

Etc...
All found in the how to section.


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

Dude, I typed out a.whole big thing but my internet effed up and it didn't post...
Round 2(shortened)

Zero everything on your deck(bass, mid, treb, etc.)
Set volume to 80%(max volume number multiplied by .8)
Play pink noise at max vol with amp gains down.
Set amps to "flat"(check manual) and gains to max no clipping or distortion.
Turn volume down, play music, turn volume up gradually.
Notice amps for clipping, speakers for distortion at 80% level.
Adjust gains appropriately.
Tune hu eqs to ear to music. Adjust per preference.

My 3 songs for tuning my system after major changes are:
Broken Social Scene - Meet Me In The Basement(excellent acoustics)
Tokyo Police Club - Not Sick(excellent mastering)
Clipse - Doorman(quick hitting lows)

I hope that helps.


----------



## Moon Track (Mar 10, 2011)

With those speakers you should think about a light and transient subwoofer firing into saloon or even frontal subwoofer.


----------



## biggz (Jun 25, 2011)

i have 2 memphis m class 15 with a 100.1 memphis m class amp that i will playing after the box is done.


----------



## Moon Track (Mar 10, 2011)

I suspect it was a calculated choice and you know that these speakers are mostly midrange than mid-woofers. They are very loud but have a roll-off below 200Hertz .
Their Xmax is 9mm peak-to-peak. It allows to play them below 100Hz with 50-60 Watt power. For higher power handling you have to cross them above 100Hz by high-pass filter. It will be more safely for their foamed surround and coil (note, there is no vent for cooling) to be high-passed even if they are underpowered. In any way, they have a low return below 100Hz. 
Before you have your subs installed there is no sense for tuning.
I’d tried to cross them at 120-140Hz and subs at 100Hz by 12 or 18db filter.
The possible trouble from such high crossing can be the subwoofer localization and a bit narrowed sound stage in low frequency ranges. 
All these HU settings should be set to flat, it’s a last thing you should touch.


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

I would start by having all of your headunit settings to flat for awhile. Follow the advice stated above. Once you have a good settings from the amp, then "fine tune" the system from the head unit. Then you'll have a decent sound system.

Remember we cannot hear your system from here.


----------

